

lessdate, the new online calendar in public beta - lessdate

Out of frustration and limited user experience using Google Calendar and dependency with other third party plugins, lessdate aims to provide a better calendar and up-to-date with the current trend and use. Hence, a modern, cool and dead simple calendar on all devices for everyone is created.<p>Some of its unique features are intelligent icons rendered based on input text, a set of wallpapers to choose from and other basic and user centric features. Not too complex and overloaded stuff.<p>Give it a try and feedbacks are much appreciated.
Thank you!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lessdate.com
======
BvS
Some screenshots etc. would be nice so I can get an idea if it's worth signing
up.

~~~
lessdate
Thanks for the reply. You can look at
[http://www.lessdate.com/img/screenshot.jpg](http://www.lessdate.com/img/screenshot.jpg)
which shows the basic use.

As mentioned, you can set wallpaper for cooler interface. Another
differentiator is the smart icon. Try input text like "lunch" and you'll see
the magic :) ultimately, the app focuses only in basic needs and try not to
confuse users

~~~
lessdate
Added explained screenshot to the main page which describes the features in a
nutshell. Thanks for the suggestion.

Direct link -
[http://www.lessdate.com/img/screenshot_explained.jpg](http://www.lessdate.com/img/screenshot_explained.jpg)

